# Ubuntu 10.10 Flash Player



## html81993 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit. I installed the Firefox 4 b 6 Browser and cannot get Flash to work (for youtube). I know that it was working in older versions of Firefox. Does anyone have a solution?

PS: Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, I wasn't sure if I should put it in Web or Linux.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/

"Adobe® Flash® Player "Square" is a preview release that enables native 64-bit support on Linux"


----------



## corrytonapple (Oct 31, 2010)

Are you running 64-Bit? If so or not, I would install Flash-Aid, which is a plugin made by lovinglinux. I use it and it has helped me out a lot with flash on my Ubuntu 10.04 64-Bit.


----------

